# Latest Arrival



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just love this. One for Caitlin though dia is only 26mm!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My good buddy Mark had one of that design in white (larger size) and broke it. He's been looking for another one for years.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If I ever come across one I'll nab it Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks PG, that would make a good bloke very happy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad you got it Paul and with its box, I`m sure the liittle lady will love it


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Like that paul shame its a small one but very nice


----------

